# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] Modified Auctioneer for 4.3.4

## mhollier117

Modified Auctioneer 4.3.4

Some setup required

LUA Unlocker required! (i personally recommend Ohack, just inject and lua is unlocked automatically)
DOWNLOADS:
This version of auctioneer will give you a modified search speed of 1 second, which cant be done without lua editing
Alright lets start this out with the downloads, i have 2 options. if you already have auctioneer use this version and extract Auc-advanced copy/replace it into your add on folder.
if you need the whole add on, copy this into your add on folder.

Setup
Step 1:
Go to a neutral ah and type /auc config. Click reset on the window that pops up. close the window
Step 2:
Click the auctioneer and click the magnifying glass in the auction house window.
Step 3:
Click Searchers in the sidebar, then Arbitrage under that 
Step 4:
Change search type to neutral and change the settings under Cross-Realm Additional Settings to match your server and faction.
Step 5: (Optional) 
Click the checkbox next to check seen count and chose minimum seen count, also check enable maximum individual price and choose your minimum price, my preference is 25g 
Step 6:
Click Filters, then Item Quality 
Check Enable ItemQuality filtering and check all the boxes under Poor and Common, and check others by personal preference. (checked boxes are ignored)
Step 7:
Click Options, then realtime
Check boxes next to arbitrage and vendor. 
Step 8:
Close settings window and click magnifying glass to start realtime scans
Step 9:
????????
Step 10:
PROFIT!

----------


## mhollier117

i havent had a chance to test since i changed one thing, it SHOULD work but if you would like you can pm me and ill give you my server/toon name and you can create a toon and post an item for me to check with a scan. i have guild perk to port to you the nuetral ah. please comment if you try it and it works!

----------


## BobHadBitchTits

FYI, for the DL link for the folks that already have Auctioneer there seems to be a typo:

Existing link= https://dl.dropbox1.com/u/52887486/Auc-Advanced.zip
No Worky

Modified Link= https://dl.dropbox.com/u/52887486/Auc-Advanced.zip
Worky;-)

Thanks,

Bob Had Bitchtits

----------


## avatar30

Super happy to see some movement with this thing, loved the old one ah ninja,, do you still have to use the lua unlocker?

----------


## mhollier117

typo fixed! and yes you need an lua unlocker, i reccomend Ohack

----------


## mhollier117

> FYI, for the DL link for the folks that already have Auctioneer there seems to be a typo:
> 
> Existing link= https://dl.dropbox1.com/u/52887486/Auc-Advanced.zip
> No Worky
> 
> Modified Link= https://dl.dropbox.com/u/52887486/Auc-Advanced.zip
> Worky;-)
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


typo fixed!



> do you still have to use the lua unlocker?


yes you need an lua unlocker, i reccomend Ohack. i updated the first post to include that  :Smile:

----------


## leeecher

could you probably add this to auctionmaster too? i totally hate the auctioneer ui and didnt got snipe list / db for it

----------


## mhollier117

> could you probably add this to auctionmaster too? i totally hate the auctioneer ui and didnt got snipe list / db for it


i dont use auctionmaster, and honestly am to in love with auctioneer and auctionator to try anything else, sorry  :Frown:  if you do scans with auctioneer for like 3 days you should be fine

----------


## azryiel

Tested it out using two accounts working perfectly, Managed to snatch a chaos orb in a split second from one account to the other.
Thank you very much for keeping this project alive  :Smile:  +Rep 

One of the steps confused me for a couple of seconds.

Step 3:
Click Searchers in the sidebar, then Arbitrage under that

I was actualy looking for a Sidebar rather than tabs along the bottom of my AH window.

----------


## mhollier117

ive had a rebuilt ui for so long i didnt realize that the stock ui has tabs on the bottom. this is the ui i use

----------


## mhollier117

NOTE: the above picture doesnt have the correct settings!

----------


## Clotic

What's the correct settings etc? anyone could make vid?

----------


## avatar30

Tested last night with a few infernos and it works really well, just a couple of questions, is there any way to set it to a 2 or 3 second scan rather than a 1 second scan, as it seems to have trouble buying out when scanning so fast, when you move the realtime slider it just goes back to normal settings and 6 seconds per scan.


PS, I would give you rep if I could.

----------


## mhollier117

ill upload a 3s scan version for you, jsut gimme a sec  :Smile:

----------


## mhollier117

> Tested last night with a few infernos and it works really well, just a couple of questions, is there any way to set it to a 2 or 3 second scan rather than a 1 second scan, as it seems to have trouble buying out when scanning so fast, when you move the realtime slider it just goes back to normal settings and 6 seconds per scan.
> 
> 
> PS, I would give you rep if I could.


here is the 3s scan version CLICK ME!

----------


## averykey

How safe is this? I saw you recommended Ohack, does that do anything serious besides lua unlocking.

----------


## mhollier117

> How safe is this? I saw you recommended Ohack, does that do anything serious besides lua unlocking.


like any hack it *can* get detected, but ive been using it for awhile now and it works fine, the author also has a killswitch that is checked on startup and something like every 30 seconds after injection.
feel free to check my ingame ui for it here (and feel free to bump the thread if you like it haha  :Wink:  ): http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-game-gui.html (OHack In Game Gui!)

----------


## Dragon46

Sorry to ask, but does this scan the AH and buys items for you? Like what is it exactly im confused.

----------


## mhollier117

> Sorry to ask, but does this scan the AH and buys items for you? Like what is it exactly im confused.


if somebody posts an item for ex. 1 copper on the nuetral ah (located in booty bay, everlook, and tanaris) this buys it before they can get on a toon from the other faction to buy it. so it snipes auctions used to transfer items cross-faction.

----------


## Dragon46

> if somebody posts an item for ex. 1 copper on the nuetral ah (located in booty bay, everlook, and tanaris) this buys it before they can get on a toon from the other faction to buy it. so it snipes auctions used to transfer items cross-faction.


Does it work on horde only AH too?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Try it? 

Ten chars.

----------


## mhollier117

> Does it work on horde only AH too?


it could work, but nobody will post anything cheap enough for it to be worth using

----------


## Dragon46

> it could work, but nobody will post anything cheap enough for it to be worth using


Alright ill see whats up overnight for neatural ah on blackrock haha

----------


## averykey

Step 5: (Optional) 
Click the checkbox next to check seen count and chose minimum seen count, also check enable maximum price and choose your minimum price, my preference is 25g 

Can you be more descriptive.

I don't see a check enable maximum price, I did see Enable individual maximum price and I set it to 25 gold; Is that what you meant?

----------


## mhollier117

> Step 5: (Optional) 
> Click the checkbox next to check seen count and chose minimum seen count, also check enable maximum price and choose your minimum price, my preference is 25g 
> 
> Can you be more descriptive.
> 
> I don't see a check enable maximum price, I did see Enable individual maximum price and I set it to 25 gold; Is that what you meant?


yea thats what i meant, sorry for confusion

----------


## mhollier117

main post updated

----------


## phantom325

Just set this up, testing it overnight, going to sleep right now. Looks promising, though!

----------


## mhollier117

> Just set this up, testing it overnight, going to sleep right now. Looks promising, though!


did you get anything good?

----------


## avatar30

I have gotten a few good things in the last few nights, some 397 boots, essence of destruction x5, azhshara's Veil about 20 stacks.

But I think I have burned sooooo many peeps over the last year that they may have clued up a bit.

----------


## mhollier117

just got a stack of queens garnet for like 2 gold  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tufftuff

If you want to get rid of the summary after every scan, just type /auc config and uncheck the 3 boxes which can be found at the bottom of the page Core Options > General

----------


## mhollier117

> If you want to get rid of the summary after every scan, just type /auc config and uncheck the 3 boxes which can be found at the bottom of the page Core Options > General


you sir are a great man! ive been trying to figure that out and missed it entirely! +2 rep  :Smile:

----------


## shabam

Finally a working Modified Auctioneer, thank you.

----------


## mhollier117

how many people are even using this? not much response  :Frown:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Hey mhollier! Im gonna try it out tonight I think, since I've gotten a second account I could dedicate it for sniping in the nights. I'll try remember give feedback  :Smile:

----------


## mhollier117

> Hey mhollier! Im gonna try it out tonight I think, since I've gotten a second account I could dedicate it for sniping in the nights. I'll try remember give feedback


haha thanks :P it blows my mind how some threads can just die though :P yet the old auctioneer thread has pages and pages and pages, its crazy

----------


## nazgul111

Too bad its based on the worst AH addon ever, from now on i officially hate Auctioneer Addon...

----------


## Calidris

People still using this?

----------


## mhollier117

> Too bad its based on the worst AH addon ever, from now on i officially hate Auctioneer Addon...


if you know how to use it, auctioneer addon is the shit :P




> People still using this?


i assume so xD it works so why not?

----------


## AlexZ112

used this for 1 night now, already got items worth in total of about 45k (moved them to normal auction house, and still waiting for them to sell)

also came across "Reins of the crimson deathcharger" for 1g, though somehow it didnt buy it, i saw it flash by for 1 scan, so someone else might cut me to it, but i figured it would atleast attempt to buyout and give me the message that it cant find it right?

just my luck that i missed out on an item that sells for 50k in no time on my server :P

----------


## Tufftuff

Just sniped 3x Vial of the Sands and 397 wrists in ~2h, I f*cking love this little "tool"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Filmfilm

Im trying this out now, but I seem to have some trouble. I configured it as you said, but I tried putting some cheap items up myself. 
He just ignored them. Diden't buy out any of them. What could cause this?  :Smile:

----------


## nazgul111

well despite being based on the worth AH addon ever i start to rrly love this weee thing, already made some(read: Lots) enemies, some1 even wanned to raid/guild ban me on the realm by spamming trade channel hehe

@Filmfilm

Well you sure that the items you have put up on ah were not 'common' quality since you have thoose filtered out in options :Wink:

----------


## Mpzor

Can someone please post a couple of pictures of all the settings if you've made this work? Had it running for 10hours now on two different accounts on two different servers and i've gotten nothing.

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Filmfilm

> @Filmfilm
> 
> Well you sure that the items you have put up on ah were not 'common' quality since you have thoose filtered out in options


Yes, i have poor and commen filtered out, but put a green uncommon up, he dident buy it.  :Frown: 
Do you have screenshot of settings? I would love them!

Will WoWPlus work instead of OHack?

----------


## nazgul111

well i am using WoWPlus so yeah it will work

and well i don't rrly like posting screenshots of my wow window so i rrly can't help you with screenshots unless you can pm me your settings screenshot and i will tell you what you got wrong since my addon is working as intented

----------


## Mpzor

Servers are down atm, but I can post some pictures later on when its up and i'm back from work.

----------


## Steffenftw

I'll try using this, thank you very much!

EDIT:
With the search type as 'Neutral' I don't get 1 single result. If I set it to Cross-Realm I get a lot of results?

----------


## mhollier117

*Steffenftw sent me a pm:*





> Hi,
> I did everything in the guide but it only buys vendor stuff - I tried to manually search for abirtage items but none appeared. When I changed the search setting from "Neutral" to "Cross-realm" a lot of results popped up. Are you sure it should be set at Neutral?
> 
> Thank you.


*so keep in mind my settings could be off!*

----------


## ptidemon28

> well i am using WoWPlus so yeah it will work
> 
> and well i don't rrly like posting screenshots of my wow window so i rrly can't help you with screenshots unless you can pm me your settings screenshot and i will tell you what you got wrong since my addon is working as intented


Hi, this tool works GreeeeaaaT ! really AWESOME 

But my config does'nt want to snipe thing like "Elementium Ore" or plants from cataclysm ... is it possible for you to send me the screens of your config ? using Paint to delete all the rest of the image if you dont want to show your car. name etc ...
Or can i send you mine and tell me what's wrong ?

=> Do you use any filtrage except : arbitrage - vendor ?
=> And, do you use filtrage object by ilvl ?

Thx.

----------


## nazgul111

> Hi, this tool works GreeeeaaaT ! really AWESOME 
> 
> But my config does'nt want to snipe thing like "Elementium Ore" or plants from cataclysm ... is it possible for you to send me the screens of your config ? using Paint to delete all the rest of the image if you dont want to show your car. name etc ...
> Or can i send you mine and tell me what's wrong ?
> 
> => Do you use any filtrage except : arbitrage - vendor ?
> => And, do you use filtrage object by ilvl ?
> 
> Thx.


i can tell you straight away that in order for addon to buy such a stuff you need to allow common items to be bought in your filter settings otherwise just like i got set up in mine it will not buy elementium ore etc, just thing about if this is rrly worth to be bought since you won''t make much gold with sniping those and some ppl are intelligent enough to exploit your addon to buying useless stuff to make a profit, think about it and if you decide you want to take the risk of losing gold because of it then allow addon to buy common items under the trade good option in your filters.

----------


## ptidemon28

> i can tell you straight away that in order for addon to buy such a stuff you need to allow common items to be bought in your filter settings otherwise just like i got set up in mine it will not buy elementium ore etc, just thing about if this is rrly worth to be bought since you won''t make much gold with sniping those and some ppl are intelligent enough to exploit your addon to buying useless stuff to make a profit, think about it and if you decide you want to take the risk of losing gold because of it then allow addon to buy common items under the trade good option in your filters.


Yea, i put commun up in filter ... ans set also ilvl minimum object for handworker to 81, as it show an 81+ ilvl for plants/ore from cataclysm.
For the moment didn't saw one and it doesn't buy useless thing for the moment  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I'll see what happen next, cause before some1 puted 20 stack of elementium ore : 1 copper / stack ... could have been a good profit ^^

Otherwise, no prob for "Vial of the Sands" and others like it  :Smile:

----------


## nazgul111

i wouldn''t call elementium ore a good profit tbh, you either get a GOOD profit for sniping epics/mounts/recipes/gems etc or you get profit close to none for elementium and alikes, its rrly not worth thoose whispers you get from the ppl who are pissed off

----------


## ptidemon28

You're right ... sniping epics/mounts/recipes/gems is yet enough  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pumbas

Hey, I am going to use this but first I need to use the auctioneer to research the auction house for 3 days?Or I can just start right away?

----------


## Falkeid

> Modified Auctioneer 4.3.4
> 
> Some setup required
> 
> LUA Unlocker required! (i personally recommend Ohack, just inject and lua is unlocked automatically)
> DOWNLOADS:
> This version of auctioneer will give you a modified search speed of 1 second, which cant be done without lua editing


This is a lie, you do NOT need a LUA Unlocker and this is also bannable, a legal way to do this is by going to your Addons folder -> Auc-Advanced Folder - > Modules Folder -> Auc-Util-SearchUI Folder - > SearchRealTime.lua File. Right click the .lua file and open it with notepad, go to the line




```
gui:AddControl(id, "Slider",        0, 2, "realtime.reload.interval", 6, 60, 1, "Reload interval: %s seconds")
```

and change it to 



```
gui:AddControl(id, "Slider",        0, 2, "realtime.reload.interval", 1, 60, 1, "Reload interval: %s seconds")
```

This will make your addon search every second instead of 6. 

So yea, dont use a LUA Unlocker for this, it is NOT required and is also banable.

----------


## nazgul111

> This is a lie, you do NOT need a LUA Unlocker and this is also bannable, a legal way to do this is by going to your Addons folder -> Auc-Advanced Folder - > Modules Folder -> Auc-Util-SearchUI Folder - > SearchRealTime.lua File. Right click the .lua file and open it with notepad, go to the line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> gui:AddControl(id, "Slider",        0, 2, "realtime.reload.interval", 6, 60, 1, "Reload interval: %s seconds")
> ```
> 
> ...


and i tell you you are wrong, if you want the addon to automatically buyout the items you need lua unlocker otherwise it will not buy anything when item has been found...

----------


## Falkeid

> and i tell you you are wrong, if you want the addon to automatically buyout the items you need lua unlocker otherwise it will not buy anything when item has been found...


Wrong again. 

/run if (AucAdvancedBuyPromptYes) then AucAdvancedBuyPromptYes:Click() end

Make a macro with that in it, and make have a Autoclicker click on the macro. No Lua unlocker needed.

----------


## Ronnyv1

> Wrong again. 
> 
> /run if (AucAdvancedBuyPromptYes) then AucAdvancedBuyPromptYes:Click() end
> 
> Make a macro with that in it, and make have a Autoclicker click on the macro. No Lua unlocker needed.


Um you could also use a /click macro instead of an autoclicker..

----------


## mhollier117

> This is a lie, you do NOT need a LUA Unlocker and this is also bannable, a legal way to do this is by going to your Addons folder -> Auc-Advanced Folder - > Modules Folder -> Auc-Util-SearchUI Folder - > SearchRealTime.lua File. Right click the .lua file and open it with notepad, go to the line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> gui:AddControl(id, "Slider",        0, 2, "realtime.reload.interval", 6, 60, 1, "Reload interval: %s seconds")
> ```
> 
> ...


that will make it search faster, and thats part of what i modified in my release, i also added a line to the text that clicks the prompt, and that part is what the lua unlocker is for

re-read my original post, i said LUA editing (changing LUA files) NOT lua unlocking

----------


## KillianD

Yea, so ive done everything that you said to do with no confusion and went to test it out. Had a friend throw up a Purple for 1g (have purples enabled & and max buyout set to 5g) and it just keeps scanning over it with no purchase. ..

----------


## KillianD

EDIT : Fixed it! TAKE MY ADVICE AND DONT BE AN IDIOT. I had common enabled, and pref set to one gold....i just woke up to 10k lost on Yellow Moths...

----------


## ptidemon28

> Yea, so ive done everything that you said to do with no confusion and went to test it out. Had a friend throw up a Purple for 1g (have purples enabled & and max buyout set to 5g) and it just keeps scanning over it with no purchase. ..


Hum ... maybe no1 is putting things in the neutral auction ? seems logic.
Also, depends on the server / population, etc ...

----------


## KillianD

> Hum ... maybe no1 is putting things in the neutral auction ? seems logic.
> Also, depends on the server / population, etc ...


I had my friend put something up right next to me in the nAH but i fixed it anyhow.

----------


## nazgul111

> Wrong again. 
> 
> /run if (AucAdvancedBuyPromptYes) then AucAdvancedBuyPromptYes:Click() end
> 
> Make a macro with that in it, and make have a Autoclicker click on the macro. No Lua unlocker needed.


and what difference does that make then? its considered autamation by blizzard and is bannable... get your facts straight m8.




> EDIT : Fixed it! TAKE MY ADVICE AND DONT BE AN IDIOT. I had common enabled, and pref set to one gold....i just woke up to 10k lost on Yellow Moths...


well, i myself have everything in common filtered out so it doesn't buy things except for glyphs, also i advice to filter out uncommon in most cases except for trade goods(expensive ores etc are pretty profitable) also set some minimum profit so even if you have no filters it buys out only things which are worth something :Wink:

----------


## Jokur

Has this been updated recently ? It doesn't appear to want to auto buy the things it scans for.

----------


## RedRussian

Patch 4.3.4 has ended a year ago. Welcome to the future!

This auctioneer addon won't automatically buy items without a proper lua unlocker. Why didn't you look a few lines below and find my frequently bumped thread?
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ah-sniper.html ([PQR profile] Neutral AH Sniper)

----------

